# Amp / receiver with active crossovers?



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm going to be making a simple music/HT system over the summer and was wondering if there are any decent, powerful receivers that have active crossovers? I'm not looking to buy a HITB setup, I wanted to choose raw drivers and make the boxes and everything myself without messing with passive crossovers. Though that would be another thing to learn.

Anyway, I'm open to suggestions in the sub $500 range. Thanks!


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

All recievers have an active xover built in, but it is not capable of going active the way that you want. They usually only have a hp xover that is adjustable from ~60 hz-~150,and a LP sub xover that goes from ~60 hz-~150hz. The only way that I know of to have an actively xoverd system the way that you want it, would be to use one of these:
234s Stereo 2/3 Way, Mono 4-Way Crossover:: dbx® Professional Products
(or something similar).
The problem is that by the time you are done building your system, there will be way more than 500 in it, as you will need 2 channels of amp for each "way" of the xover. Another way to go and have no passive xovers, is to talk to this guy:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-home-pro-audio/113945-open-baffle-project.html
Apparently this project uses no passive xovers, and only the active sub xover for the sub. He also may be able to point you towards other projects.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

If you can go with a preamp / amp combo look for an Outlaw 990 preamp. It has crossovers for each channel and TA.

Chuck


----------



## MetricMuscle (Sep 16, 2013)

So, 3 1/2 years later and I'm wondering the same thing.
A receiver with a 3-way crossover, EQ, amplified and non-amplified outputs.

This would be more for just home stereo, not HT.
Sorta a cross between home and Pro Audio, like an active system in a car using an all in one receiver unit instead of multiple components, pre-amp, eq, crossover, power amps, etc.

I have a dbx 2-way stereo crossover and may get one of their newer 3-way with EQ and TA but that still leaves me without a pre-amp and power amp.

Is there such a thing as an audiophile receiver?


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know of one but maybe somehow incorporate a mini dsp 2x8 into the system which should take care of your processing needs. Find a nice preamp and multi channel amp. 

Also, Hypex has plate amps with dsp modules in them. You might need multiple plate amps to be able to do 3 way though.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Emotiva Fusion 8100 if you can find one. I did a little digging on this and in the end it will work out better for me to use a Marantz 5008 and pair it to a pre amp like the mini DSP for tuning purposes or one of the Rayne crossovers.


----------

